# Springer fork woes



## drglinski (Sep 10, 2017)

Acquired a fork that I can't figure out.  Seller told me it was an aftermarket (which is fine) but the steerer tube is too short for my 66 Typhoon.   Not to mention that I have no idea how to mount my fender now as the bolt comes out but a shaft remains inside the steerer tube (that is too short).  

Ugh.  This is why I never messed with springer forks.   


 

  Too many variables and too many shots in the dark to make a set up work.  So for now it's back to 1) figuring out how to obtain a longer steerer tube 2) figuring out how to mount the fender (isn't it supposed to mount on a bracket that can sway so the springer action doesn't wrinkle the fender?) or 3) scrapping the whole dumb thing and throwing my $$ away.  

Maybe I should have just ridden a bike today instead of trying to work on one. 

 



 



 

Upon further consideration, it looks like I may have bought an off brand Krate fork.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2017)

Measure your old steer tube.here's an aftermarket springer with the fender mount attached.the tube on this fork is 6 5/16"


----------



## drglinski (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah I did.  The one (steerer tube) on the springer fork is only 5 5/8".  Does the fender mount swivel some how?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 10, 2017)

Might be a diffenet model bike like a 20 inch.   Stingray or low rider.  Roger


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2017)

drglinski said:


> Yeah I did.  The one (steerer tube) on the springer fork is only 5 5/8".  Does the fender mount swivel some how?



The pivot through bolt holds the fender mount in.goes directly through the mount.how long is the tube on the stock fork? I don't have one to measure.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 10, 2017)

THE ATTACHMENT FOR THE FENDER ON A 26 INCH FRAME IS A 'U' SHAPED BRACKET MOUNTED 
TO THE FENDER AND THE PIVOT BOLT SLIPS THE THE UPTURNED LEGS OF THE BRACKET.  

OTHER THAN THAT, THE LENGTH OF THE UPPER FORK ARMS WILL NEED TO BE LONGER TO MATCH 
THE LENGTH OF THE STEER TUBE.  LIKE RHENNING SAYS THIS MAY BE A FORK FOR LIKE A  20 INCH FRAME
SUCH AS THE STING RAY OR LOW RIDER.  SOME OF THOSE BIKES HAD THAT SPACE BETWEEN 
THE STEER TUBE LIKE ISLANDSCHWINN'S PIC SHOWS.

MY TWO CENTS!


----------



## phantom (Sep 10, 2017)

This issue and your questions have pretty much been solved for you on the Schwinnbike forum.


----------



## drglinski (Sep 11, 2017)

phantom said:


> This issue and your questions have pretty much been solved for you on the Schwinnbike forum.




I asked here as well b/c not everyone frequents both sites.  Plus, someone at the other site answered a question that I didn't even ask.  The other site really didn't go anywhere with the steerer tube issue OR the fender mount question- something was brought up about stems, which had NOTHING to do with the OP.  

I appreciate the replies here guys, thanks.


----------



## phantom (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, when you ever get to the stem you will have another issue come up. Your current stem should be a 13/16" (21.5 mm) and the steer tube on that fork accepts a 7/8" ( 22.2 mm) stem. Meaning you have to shim it a little to tighten up.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 11, 2017)

I put one on Rosa, my 60s cantilevered Rollfast. It would help if you linked to where you found it. I talked to my LBS and others before I had it installed. Always ask when in doubt.


----------



## drglinski (Sep 16, 2017)

Could someone measure the length of the pivot bolt to the spring mount bracket on a 26" springer to see if mine is either a 24" or the just the steerer tube is incorrect?

Thanks


----------

